# Fire Supression for Canopy in I-2



## 100eyeballs (Jul 31, 2015)

NFPA 13 8.15.7 Exterior Projections is pretty clear that fire suppression is not needed under a canopy of non-combustible materials and where there is no storage or parked vehicles in I-2 occupancy.

However, IBC 903.2.6 requires fire suppression throughout a building "Fire Area" which is defined in 202 as _"The aggregate floor area enclosed and bounded by fire walls, fire barriers, exterior walls or horizontal_

_assemblies of a building. Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above."_

Is there a way to rectify this apparent contradiction to not require fire suppression in I (or other) occupancy under IBC?

I'm wondering if the key is 903.3.1.1 NFPA 13 Sprinkler Systems "_shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 13_" and therefor the canopy is exempted by NFPA 13.


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2015)

Not required in it meets NFPA 13, whcih I disagree with, since ambulances do burn and cars do burn but anyway from soap box

Sorry " if it meets the canopy exception, not required."

So where are you taking it needs protection from::

""

However, IBC 903.2.6 requires fire suppression throughout a building "Fire Area" which is defined in 202 as "The aggregate floor area enclosed and bounded by fire walls, fire barriers, exterior walls or horizontal

 assemblies of a building. Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above."

Just asking, so can reply better hopefully


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2015)

Typically NFPA 13 is the how to guide, IBC is the where. If NFPA exempts some area you should be good, but I would need to some more digging or more specifics.

903.2.6 Group I. An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided throughout buildings with a Group I fire area. [F]

903.3.1.1 NFPA 13 sprinkler systems. Where the provisions of this code require that a building or portion thereof be equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with this section, sprinklers shall be installed throughout in accordance with NFPA 13 except as provided in Section 903.3.1.1.1. [F]


----------



## 100eyeballs (Jul 31, 2015)

8.15.7* Exterior Roofs, Canopies, Porte-Cocheres, Balconies,Decks, or Similar Projections.

8.15.7.1 Unless the requirements of 8.15.7.2, 8.15.7.3, or 8.15.7.4 are met, sprinklers shall be installed under exterior roofs, canopies, porte-cocheres, balconies, decks, or similar projections exceeding 4 ft (1.2 m) in width.

*8.15.7.2* Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted where the canopies, roofs, porte-cocheres, balconies, decks, or similar projections are constructed with materials that are noncombustible, limited-combustible, or fire retardant–treated wood as defined in NFPA 703, Standard for Fire Retardant– Treated Wood and Fire-Retardant Coatings for Building Materials.*

8.15.7.3 Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted from below the canopies, roofs, porte-cocheres, balconies, decks, or similar projections of combustible construction, provided the exposed finish material on the roofs, canopies, or portecocheres

are noncombustible, limited-combustible, or fire retardant–treated wood as defined in NFPA 703, Standard for Fire Retardant–Treated Wood and Fire-Retardant Coatings for Building Materials, and the roofs, canopies, or porte-cocheres contain only sprinklered concealed spaces or any of the following unsprinklered combustible concealed spaces:

(1) Combustible concealed spaces filled entirely with noncombustible insulation

(2) Light or ordinary hazard occupancies where noncombustible or limited-combustible ceilings are directly attached to the bottom of solid wood joists so as to create enclosed joist spaces 160 ft3 (4.5 m3) or less in volume, including space below insulation that is laid directly on top or within the ceiling joists in an otherwise sprinklered attic [see 11.2.3.1.4(4)(d)]

(3) Concealed spaces over isolated small roofs, canopies, or porte-cocheres not exceeding 55 ft2 (5.1 m2) in area

8.15.7.4 Sprinklers shall be permitted to be omitted from exterior exit corridors when the exterior walls of the corridor are at least 50 percent open and when the corridor is entirely of noncombustible construction.

8.15.7.5* Sprinklers shall be installed under roofs, canopies, porte-cocheres, balconies, decks, or similar projections greater than 2 ft (0.6 m) wide over areas where combustibles are stored.

ANNEX FOR 8.15.7.5

*A.8.15.7.5 Short-term transient storage, such as that for delivered packages, and the presence of planters, newspaper machines, and so forth, should not be considered storage or handling of combustibles. The presence of combustible furniture on balconies for occupant use should not require sprinkler protection.*


----------



## 100eyeballs (Jul 31, 2015)

It is provided throughout the building, just not outside of the building, which still falls under the definition of "fire area."


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2015)

100

The question to you is where do you see::

"Is there a way to rectify this apparent contradiction to not require fire suppression in I (or other) occupancy under IBC?"

There is none


----------



## 100eyeballs (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm sorry, cda, when you say "There is none" do you mean "There is no contradiction" or "There is no way to remedy a contradiction". Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2015)

There is no contradiction!

Where do you see one??


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2015)

100eyeballs said:
			
		

> It is provided throughout the building, just not outside of the building, which still falls under the definition of "fire area."


Not required, if the canopy meets the Nfpa 13 exception


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2015)

A canopy is not normally part of the main building fire area


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 31, 2015)

Suggest also look at IBC Chapter 14; balconies and similar projections.


----------



## cda (Jul 31, 2015)

And,,,

However, IBC 903.2.6 requires fire suppression

Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above."

If a building looks like the link below, the Porte cache is in the fire area;;;;

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=https%3A%2F%2Fs16-us2.ixquick.com%2Fcgi-bin%2Fserveimage%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fcdn.lightgalleries.net%2F4bd5ebf3c9bd4%2Fimages%2Fpocono30-1.jpg%26sp%3D2b641b5451e9ddd3c341f398f407086c


----------



## 100eyeballs (Aug 3, 2015)

Aha, you found the "However" of the situation. NFPA 13 states these conditions do not need fire suppression, However, they are defined as included in fire areas per IBC. Agree canopies/Porte-Cocheres as in your link and the link below seem to be included by IBC but excluded by NFPA.

www.hobbs-black.com/bell-memorial/


----------



## cda (Aug 3, 2015)

100eyeballs said:
			
		

> Aha, you found the "However" of the situation. NFPA 13 states these conditions do not need fire suppression, However, they are defined as included in fire areas per IBC. Agree canopies/Porte-Cocheres as in your link and the link below seem to be included by IBC but excluded by NFPA.www.hobbs-black.com/bell-memorial/


No No No

I thought I had opened up yout other 99 eyeballs!!!!

www.hobbs-black.com/bell-memorial/

Yout link shows a combustible canopy and would require protection per NFPA 13!

BUT!!!, would not be included in the main building fire area.

Or am I missing something in your  reply???


----------



## 100eyeballs (Aug 3, 2015)

Why do you say it's not part of a Fire Area? Are you looking at the difference between the two photos as one has occupied space above and one does not as to why one would be within the Fire Area definition?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 3, 2015)

Same as installing an NFPA 13R system in an R Ocuppancy. The IBC requires an automatic sprinkler system throughout the "Fire Area" but a 13-R exempts certain rooms and the attic.


----------



## cda (Aug 3, 2015)

"""Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above.""""

included in fire area::::

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sho...41f398f407086c

Because the actual building projects over.

Not included in the fire area::::

www.hobbs-black.com/bell-memorial/

Because the actual building does not project over,,,,,

and the walls of the building create the fire area for the main building


----------



## cda (Aug 3, 2015)

from RLGA:

""""""Also, you have be careful when mentioning roof overhang as being part of the building area. Eaves and other architectural projections are not included in building area. The building area definition only states that "areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls" shall be included in the building area if they "are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above." A roof overhang that constitutes an eave would not be included in building area. Neither would awnings or canopies that are attached to buildings, since they are not a projection of the roof above. """""

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/commercial-building-codes/6668-area-calculation-clarification.html


----------

